

Economics and Abstraction - hga
http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/253510/economics-and-abstraction-jim-manzi

======
hga
The author uses " _the role of very low interest rates in stimulating economic
growth in the software industry_ " as an example, with a number of details
that are relevant to us.

